# Uber: Rating Customers



## Nerka (Jul 7, 2017)

Whenever I try to give a customer a rating lower then 5 a bunch of reasons pop up (Some which are unimportant and some are not there that are important). But the thing is, when I try to "press" the buttons", nothing happens. The buttons don't light up or somehow indicate they were pressed.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nerka said:


> Whenever I try to give a customer a rating lower then 5 a bunch of reasons pop up (Some which are unimportant and some are not there that are important). But the thing is, when I try to "press" the buttons", nothing happens. The buttons don't light up or somehow indicate they were pressed.


Its " RIGGED "!

.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Nerka said:


> Whenever I try to give a customer a rating lower then 5 a bunch of reasons pop up (Some which are unimportant and some are not there that are important). But the thing is, when I try to "press" the buttons", nothing happens. The buttons don't light up or somehow indicate they were pressed.


No different than pax punching the heck out of the submit button when trying to tip and nothing happening either. Technology Company.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> No different than pax punching the heck out of the submit button when trying to tip and nothing happening either. Technology Company.


Uber PROBABLY POCKETING OUR TIPS !


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber PROBABLY POCKETING OUR TIPS !


Probably?


----------



## Falafelhead (Oct 23, 2017)

We should be able to rate them later. Every time I want to rate someone low they sit there when I end the ride and look at my phone.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I never end the trip till they are out of the car.


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

if i like the person , i rate 5 star right away .
if not then wait until , they get out and 1 star waiting for them


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The non working buttons are Ubers way of telling us that they don't give a shit.

It they cared, it would have been fixed months ago.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Nerka said:


> Whenever I try to give a customer a rating lower then 5 a bunch of reasons pop up (Some which are unimportant and some are not there that are important). But the thing is, when I try to "press" the buttons", nothing happens. The buttons don't light up or somehow indicate they were pressed.


It does happen. The new app is full of glitches. Give whatever star you want and submit it. It's not like those reasons are important anyways.


----------

